# FS: AI Hydra 26, EXT mount system and AI Director, Vertex Omega 150



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

davej said:


> I have an AI Hydra 26 in black, only used for a couple of weeks at maybe 40% essentially brand new. I purchased it for a frag tank that never got off the ground. Paid $491 taxes in at JL will sell for $425
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As well I have a Vertex Omega 150 skimmer that was purchased in May but only run for a couple of months. 
Barely broken in. = )
Looking for $300. 
If you missed out on boxing day pricing at JL, here's your chance.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Skimmer sold


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Lights still available
Will sell whole set up for $500 firm.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Your mailbox is full davej tried to message you.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Director is sold

Will sell light for $325
(JL price $349 & tax)
Aqua Illumination Hydra 26 LED Fixture (Black)

Mount for $80


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt bumping up


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Closed to clean up and start new


----------

